

How I Asynchronized a Synchronous Python Library  - jiryu
http://emptysquare.net/blog/motor-internals-how-i-asynchronized-a-synchronous-library/
I wrote Motor, a non-blocking MongoDB driver for Python and Tornado. Here's how it works.
======
ranman
This is excellently written. 10gen should keep up the could work.

